# Spouse Visa Approved - Self Employed



## Trooper18 (Feb 27, 2018)

Dear All, 

Just joined the forum today. We have just today received the Spouse visa and want to thank all of you for your contributions here as they were very useful to prepare our documents. 

I am a British citizen. My wife is a Uzbek citizen and applied from there through TLS contact. 

I used the Self-employed route to prove my finances and was not very straightforward. But have to say I managed to follow and provide all the documents statement in the Financial requirement appendix . And there were no queries. 

I prepared and submitted all the documents myself with no Third party input except for my accountants documentation. 

Please ask me any questions you have and will aim to answer as soon as possible


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Man, how fortunate are you. Now you can relax. Am sure alot of people would be awaiting for your valuable input especially for Cat F. :0)


----------



## Trooper18 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you Mr Bond  . Happy to help and answer any queries people have. Months of stress have indeed been put to rest


----------



## tootee123 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well done nice to hear, it is indeed a very stressful process.

I am in New Zealand (the sponsor) and live with my spouse and we will be applying once this tax year ends, to say I feel a huge amount of stress is simply an understatement. A day doesn't go by without thinking about it and trying to research or we learn new things.

Im terrified about this self employment route as it sounds so complicated. Mine is further complicated in that I live 9 months of the year here in NZ and return to the UK in the summer when the weather is better to earn more money.

This means my self employment earnings (same business) are split between New Zealand and UK, for which I need both to meet the threshold. Its going to bring up all sorts of complications with conversions and the correct documents, templates etc and tax paid in New Zealand as well...


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dont worry about it too much tootee, you wont know until you have applied. Just try get everything required and send it all off and hope for the best. Remember, if you meet criteria you technically will get the clearance. 

All the best.


----------



## dannyhasarrived (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi there. Fellow self employed sponsor here. Also first time forum user. Congrats trooper18, I’d like to pick your brain on a few aspects of the financial requirement.


----------



## J2018 (May 4, 2018)

*Sa302*



Trooper18 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just joined the forum today. We have just today received the Spouse visa and want to thank all of you for your contributions here as they were very useful to prepare our documents.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

I just want to ask if your Accountant gave you SA302 or your accountant just gave the tax computation as substitute of SA302 and Printed Overview from HMRC online? as it known that SA302 stop since 4th of September 2017.

Thank you so much if you can response as soon as possible. 

Cheers!
J2018


----------



## scrimaglia (Sep 29, 2016)

My fiance pays for class 4 national insurance is it OK for the visa or he has to pay for both


----------

